# Sicherung auf USB Festplatte mittels Script / Batch



## aquila (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Leider ist für mich MAC OS ein "Spanisches Dorf". Ich habe eigendlich nur mit Windows zu tun und deshalb vielleicht diese blöden Fragen:

1) Kann ich jede USB-Festplatte für einen MAC verwenden od. müssten das spezielle sein?

2) Hab ich die Möglichkeit wie bei einem Windows Rechner eine Batch - Datei zu schreiben. Möchte eine kleine Dateisicherung machen. Bei Windows-Systemen würde ich das mit xcopy machen, aber wie funktioniert das bei einem MAC?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## JohannesR (17. Januar 2006)

1) Normalerweise sollte jede USB-Festplatte unter OS X funktionieren.
2) Du kannst ein Shell-Script schreiben, per cp kannst du Dateien und Ordner kopieren.


----------



## akrite (17. Januar 2006)

...pardon, aber wer Datensicherung auf einer Festplatte macht, und dann noch USB, hat irgendwie nicht viel Ahnung über die Haltbarkeit der Daten bzw. der Platte : eine USB-Festplatte ist durch das permante spin on / spin down einem sehr hohen mechanischen Streß ausgesetzt, was meist zu einem Headcrash (Klack , Klack, ...) führt und damit zum Verlust der Platte und Daten - klar kann man auch diese Daten wieder retten , $$$$

Finger weg von einer Datensicherung auf einer externen HDD -> DVD / CD

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## aquila (20. Januar 2006)

Danke ich weiß über die Halbarkeit und Risiken eines Headcrashes etc. bescheid. Nur ist meißt für eine ordnentliche Datensicherung kein Geld vorhanden. Wenn die Festplatte kaputt geht ist das komplett egal, weil es ja nur eine Sicherung ist und dann wird halt ne neue gekauft... 

@ Johannes Röttger
Hast du da vielleicht ein Tutorials wie ich so ein Skript schreibe, habe wirklich keine Ahnung von Mac OS etc. 

Danke!


----------



## JohannesR (20. Januar 2006)

Naja, Google am besten mal nach bash scripting. Das sollte dir einiges an Informationen liefern. Wenn dann noch konkrete Fragen im Raum stehen, helfe ich dir allerdings gerne weiter.


----------



## Erpel (22. Januar 2006)

Nur um das nochmal explizit zu sagen: shell scripting funktioniert unter OS X 99% identisch zu jedem anderen *NIX, daher sollte es ein Leichtes sein entsprechende Tutorials zu finden.


----------



## aquila (23. Januar 2006)

Alles klar, hab von Unix leider "NULL" - Ahnung aber ich werd mal nachgooglen.
Danke vorerst....


----------

